# Grizzly G0695 setup



## Earl (Oct 11, 2014)

I have had my g-0695 for about a year and a half and have used it extensively.   Most of what I have used it for is inletting fiberglass / graphite / composite stocks for bench rifles.   No real precision necessary for that kind of work - anything within 25 thou is close enough.  I never really did anything to set the mill up other than to level it.    I now have a need to make some parts that require a bit more precision so last night I put a dial indicator between the base and the table and found that I could move the table about 4 thou (y axis) by pushing/pulling on the end of it.   I adjusted the table gibs and have reduced the movement to less than a thou.  The table is getting "stiff" as expected.   I am wondering how much movement you have in your table at the extreme ends?   
The next thing that popped up is the realization that I need a spindle lock.   It is pretty difficult to align the vise to the spindle when the spindle can rotate.   I have seen several different versions of spindle locks (utube) but I would like to know about your experiences with an aftermarket (diy) spindle lock.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2014)

If your moving the table in the direction of the axis I wouldn't worry about it too much, that just backlash in the leadscrew. As long as your gibs are probably adjusted you should be fine during milling.

My mill/drill does not have a spindle lock either but it's a gear head and does not spin as freely as a belt drive when not powered on. I don't have a problem using an indicator in/on the spindle to tram the vise but if I did I could just switch to a lower gear. Does it really move that easily? BP spindles spin pretty freely & I never had an issue tramming the vise with them. You could always mount the indicator somewhere on the head that is stationary. And if you were talking about indicating the spindle to the vise jaw then you would use an edge finder for that & under power anyways.


----------



## Earl (Oct 11, 2014)

I am not referring to the backlash in the lead screw.  That is about 6 thou and that is fine.   I was referring to the Y axis movement.   I tightened the gibs dow a bit more and now have about a half thou at when the table is at the end.   None in the middle and another half thou at the other end.

The spindle has a long hex portion at the top.   I just used a C clamp and clamped it to the casting.   Worked ok.   I have my eyes open for a more permenant solution.

my parts turned out just fine.  

Earl


----------



## darkzero (Oct 11, 2014)

Guess I'm just not picturing in my head what you mean. What I meant is say you turn the handwheel to move the table towards you & stop, without moving the handwheel, if you push on the table backwards the table may move a bit due to lash between the leadscrew & nut. I assume you must be talking about something different. Only other thing I'm picturing is wear in the ways but your mill is still new.


----------

